

The Infrastructurist - bayareaguy
http://www.infrastructurist.com/

======
pj
_The company has a pending order from Portland for a half dozen streetcars and
one worth $26 million from the city of Tuscon for seven more._

Does almost $4 Million for a street car seem a bit expensive to anyone else?

